# Our First Driving Show!



## Blackwater Farm (Mar 20, 2011)

Blue Boy and I competed in our first driving class at an open show. It was a country pleasure driving class. We placed 2nd out of 5 drivers! I was soooo pleased with him and wanted to thank everyone for the advice they gave me! We also place 2nd in Hunters In Hand, 2nd in Senior Geldings, 5th in Trail Obstacle, and 6th in Mulit-Color.


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations! That is great for a first time out. Your boy is very handsome!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! All those ribbons look great on him!


----------



## Sandee (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like you may have been infected with the "show bug". It's so much fun. You are very lucky to be able to show so soon in the spring. I noticed that you don't have any SNOW on the ground ---so jealous.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats!! Sounds like you have yourself an "all around mini" - my favorite kind.

Yes, shirtsleeves and no snow and I had to check the date of the post!! Snowed here all day today.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Look at that darling little draft harness! He's so cute.





You really do want to use breeching with that though as right now there's nothing gripping the shafts and holding the cart back like wrap straps or French tugs. Open tugs like you have should only be used with breeching or a cart with brakes.

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 22, 2011)

What a lovely picture you make together! Congrats on your ribbons and a successful first time out.


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Mar 26, 2011)

It was a beautiful show day too. It wound up being over 80 degrees that day. It was beautiful, just one more thing I love about living in the South! Leia is there any way you can send me some pictures of the tugs you were talking about, the French tugs? I tried to look up some differences but couldnt find much. I have a plain leather harness for him that I was going to show him in, it has the wrap straps to hold the cart back, but the D-ring that holds the crupper strap to the back saddle pulled right out after a mare I was ground driving had a "temper tantrum". I trued to fix it useing a zip tie, so redneck, but I didnt want to show him in that! Even though I dont think you would have been able to see it.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 28, 2011)

A French tug has a strap that wraps tightly around the shaft. Here is an example. http://www.drivinges...tugs_french.htm

 

Most mini harnesses don't use a true French tug, but have a similar design. The wrap straps are the easiest way for you to accomplish the braking system, other than using the horse's perferred method, breeching. Breeching uses the horse's meaty haunches to slow the vehicle vs. the boney withers. IMO, that is the best way to brake.

 

Myrna


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Mar 28, 2011)

Ooooo ok. I do have a harness that has the wrap strap design. Thank the Lord I live near a military base and there are a lot of leather workers around here. They do mostly the boots but I will see if they can put my D-ring back in my back saddle. I really cant afford to buy a new one right now but driving in the shows with the draft looking harness looks so tacky to me! Thanks ya'll!


----------

